# Do I Have Enough?



## cibula11 (Feb 2, 2007)

I was considering installing baseboard heaters in my finished attic.  I think I have the basics down as to what I need:  2 pole breaker, 10/3 copper romex run into the space to a switch box for the thermostat, and then from there to the heater.  The heater I am looking at is 1500 watt and runs at either 220v or 240v.   Do my calculations sound about right?  Also, is there a way I can determine if I have enough room on my panel?  I will most likely have an electrician come in and make all the connections.


----------



## petey_racer (Feb 2, 2007)

First off, you do NOT need 10/3. If you want, or need, a 30 amp circuit then 10/2 is typical for this type of circuit. 
If all you are feeding is this heater, and even another (up to 3840 watts) then 12/2 is perfectly fine. The #12 will be MUCH easier to work with, believe me.

Do you have enough room? Only you can tell. 
Are there any open breaker spaces? If not can you install twin breakers to make some room? The panel label can tell you if your panel will accept twin, or tandem, breakers.


----------



## cibula11 (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks.  

I'm thinking 15 amp 2 pole breaker, using 12/2.  I will run this from my panel to the thermostat in the attic.  I will then run the 12/2 wire in one direction toward a 1000W heater and then in another direction toward another 1000W heater.  Does this sound correct?


----------



## cibula11 (Feb 2, 2007)

I know you can't give a fair estimate on this project, but excluding labor and only the materials, could you provide a ballpark figure??


----------



## asbestos (Feb 2, 2007)

for a ballpark figure I would say about $175,000-$225,000  - what with the price of copper and all.


----------



## petey_racer (Feb 3, 2007)

cibula11 said:


> I'm thinking 15 amp 2 pole breaker, using 12/2.  I will run this from my panel to the thermostat in the attic.  I will then run the 12/2 wire in one direction toward a 1000W heater and then in another direction toward another 1000W heater.  Does this sound correct?


No reason to use a 15 amp breaker. Use a 20 so later if you need to add more heaters you do not have to change the breaker.
As I said, you can have up to 3840 watts of electric heat on a 240v-20a circuit.


----------



## cibula11 (Feb 3, 2007)

So, when connecting the wire to the 20 amp breaker, I will NOT have a neutral wire connected to the bus??  Since it is a 220v I would wire both red and black wires to the hot side of the breaker.  Is this correct?


----------



## petey_racer (Feb 3, 2007)

If you use the "3-wire" then yes, this is correct.

If you use "2-wire" you use the black and white as your hots connected to the breaker. In this case you must permanently color the white as a hot with a marker, paint, etc, on both ends.


----------



## cibula11 (Feb 3, 2007)

upon further inspection I have noticed that I don't have space required for a 2 pole breaker.  I already have two tandem breakers 15 and 20 amp.  Can I add another15 and 20 tandem to free up the two additional spaces I will need for a 20 amp two pole?


----------



## cibula11 (Feb 5, 2007)

I have a 100 amp Cutler Hammer panel.  Any suggestions on the maximum number of tandems I can install.


----------



## petey_racer (Feb 6, 2007)

The label on the door will tell you.


----------

